# VirtualBox with USB2 and USB3 support



## graemeg (Mar 9, 2017)

Ever since I switched to FreeBSD I noticed that Oracle doesn't support FreeBSD when it comes to the VirtualBox Extension Pack. I'm not a C/C++ developer, but was wondering... Can one develop an open source virtualbox extension pack - or is that only something Oracle can do? The reason I'm asking is because QEMU has virtual USB 2.0/3.0 controller (EHCI/xHCI) support. So couldn't somebody with the programming skills port QEMU's implementation of the Virtual USB Controllers as a open source VirtualBox extension pack?

Just a thought.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2017)

There are people working on the code. But I'm not sure what the status of USB2/3 is. They've been busy trying to get the shared folders functionality working (this was missing completely).

https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2016-07-2016-09.html#VirtualBox-Shared-Folders-Filesystem


----------

